# New Pix of my 135 !!LOAD WARNING!!



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

fist ones are with a flash. others are not.









MALE


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

male


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

female


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

female


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

my female hystix


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u get a digi and we see all these nice fish
great looking rays


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking rays.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

....


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those rays and arrowana look very nice


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

....hes cam shy


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

thanx again guys.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

very nice


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice Motoro's. Pic 7 is dope, looks like you got the pygos shoaling in the ray tank.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice looking pics man.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

you fooled me i thought those p's were in the ray tank untill benefit said that


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

yeah. almost looks that way.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Thats Friggin awesome man! The Cams Awesome, the Fish awesome and I love the 2 tanks side by side, looks awesome!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

yeah i like this cam. not as good as dracofish's but its works.


----------

